# siebdruck schwarz-weiss



## drash (11. Juli 2002)

ich habe ein kleines problem, weiss aber nicht genau wie ich es schildern soll.
ich habe hier ein bild in schwarz weiss, und will es nun so haben, dass es aussieht wie im siebdruckverfahren, das heisst das die dunklen stellen mit grossen punkten, die helleren töne mit kleinen punkten dargestellt werden, wie man das beim siebdruck sieht. so dass das ganze bild eigentlich aussieht, als wäre es ein siebdruck.



wenn es zuwenig nützt, kann ich morgen evtl. noch ein bild posten


----------



## nanda (11. Juli 2002)

vielleicht mal damit probieren: Filter/Pixilate/Color Halftone

es gibt von vdl für 10 $ auch ein plugin.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (15. Juli 2002)

*Rastamann*

Also,

Der Filter den Du meinst, ist zu finden unter den >Vergröberungsfiltern< und nennt sich >Farbraster<

Der funktioniert nämlich auch bei Graustufenbilden. Du stellst die max. Größe der Rasterpunkte ein und im Feld für den 1. Kanal (gibt ja nur einen, nämlich Schwarz) am besten den üblichen Winkel von 45° ein.
Wie am Dialogfeld zu ersehen, funktioniert der Filter mit bis zu vier Kanälen, man kann also auch Roy-Liechtenstein-mäßige Pop-Art-Bilder erstellen.

Ach ja,
Punktraster, oder genauer gesagt amplitutenmodulierte Raster gibt’s üblicherweise in den anderen Druckverfahren Offset- und Hochdruck. Nur Tiefdruck funktioniert ein bisschen anders, aber ähnlich. Bei Siebdrucken sind die Raster technisch bedingt aber viel gröber und deshalb mit bloßem Auge leichter zu sehen als die anderen, feiner gerasterten Drucke.


----------

